# Puppy Biting



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I was wondering if there are any ideas outhere on how to deter her from biting me and my clothes..it is really taking a toll on my p.j.'s. She does not do it to my husband. I roll her and put her on her back. I am getting frustrated at times:frusty: I hope this shall pass soon!!! Also how can I teach her to let us know she has to potty? She knows potty outside and she goes outside,I just need her to know how to tell us!!! Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, you will find some threads about nipping from puppies and lots of good ideas came from there - I personally only had the problem with one of my guys, and I always just grabbed a toy and put it in his mouth, to the point that he now does not greet me unless he has a toy in his mouth. Better to be biting the toy, than me or my pjs.
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Megan, we were just discussing the biting issue in the current thread, "what do you play with your puppies". Alexa was having that problem with Marley. There's lots of good advice in that thread. You should do a search re housebreaking for your other question. There is another current thread on the bell ringing technique (getting your pup to ring a bell when he has to go). My pup goes to the door and stares at me with huge round intense eyes when he has to go. LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are some previous threads on nipping:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=594&highlight=nipping

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1566&highlight=nipping

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1606&highlight=nipping

As far as "alerting" to go outside, what has worked BEST for us is the bells that hang on the door. I made mine with ribbon and bells from Michaels.

I taught her to ring them by going outside by myself (glass sliding door) and getting her to ring them to come out with me. She picked it up quickly this way and has been ringing to go out and potty for the last few days.

I just started this a few days ago, and I'm really HAPPY with how well it is going. She doesn't bark, she would just go stand at the door and hope that someone walked by and saw her. lol

I'll try to get some pictures up! You can buy them on ebay, too..I think.

Good luck!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As far as going potty, Kodi will bark and sometimes ring the bells. Shelby is another story. She can be in the middle of chewing a bone or playing with a toy. If she has to go, she just bolts to where the pee pad is. It's funny to watch because it looks like all of a sudden she got possessed.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My three guys use this door bell. I am hard of hearing so it works great for me, I can hear it in every room of my house.

I didn't find it hard to teach, some others make their bells that hang. They are both great ideas and they get the job done.:whoo:

They are also both portable which also is great. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...-alias=aps&field-keywords=lentek+dog+doorbell


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige,

You won't believe this.

Gucci decided yesterday to start using the "doorbell" from Amazon, in conjunction with the hanging bells I just made.

She has been scared of it for months,

But I think the LIGHT went off in her head yesterday, because she kept ringing the hanging bells and then she would jump on the doorbell and back and forth until I came to the door!!!!!ound: 

She must've done this about 8 times! Only needing to pee 1/2 of those times, but I let her out anyways.

Its like she is making music. I need to video some of this crazyness! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a smart little girl you have. Sometimes they just get it!!! I think I am going to order the doorbell and see what happens. I'm just afraid it will start them barking, because whenever they hear a doorbell (on TV, a movie, etc.) they will bark.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe she can start her on band, she has the bells covered. She always knew how she was just messing with you. 

She wanted two sets of bells, one set was not go enough for the princess.


I thought the doorbell would set off my lab, who barks at the door bell, even though she has been told NO for the last 9 YEARS:frusty: . The boys ring it for her if she wants in or out, they actullay ring if for each other if one is out and wants back in. I never taught my lab how to ring it. It also has a woof woof sound instead of the ding dong.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Michele,

That is what happened with the bell! She would run to the front door thinking someone was here, and that was contigent on getting her to touch it, she usually would just bark at the thing! lol

OR, the other setting "the bark"......OMgosh, that was HILARIOUS, she would run through the house looking for another dog! And be growling and barking like a lunatic, as if the house was invaded by the barking predator on her turf! ound: 

Amazing. I'm still amazed.....she is using it again today, going from one to the other (they are right next to each other)

Paige, how cute is THAT? They will ring it for each other? Now, that is giving me the mhs fever! hehe

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my. I didn't realize there was a bark setting, also. I better not use that one.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought that bell from Amazon, but I havent set it up yet. You guys just reminded me that I have it, I wonder if Bacci is too young to start using it. He is 14 weeks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you want a good laugh, put it on the "bark" setting! LOL, You will be very entertained with the "search" for the mystery dog! ound: There is a little switch in the speaker plate on the back, I think.

Bacci??? Is that sweet lil' Bacci??? :hug: Umm.....I don't know, honestly, I introduced the Amazon bell around 12 weeks and she didn't want anything to do with it  Maybe someone else had better luck with it at that age? You could always try it for a week or two and if it isn't helping then put it away for a month or so and try again?

I'm just happy Gucci is signaling now!!  That took me FOREVER!

How is lil' Bacci doing???

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Janet Zee said:


> I bought that bell from Amazon, but I havent set it up yet. You guys just reminded me that I have it, I wonder if Bacci is too young to start using it. He is 14 weeks.


I started all of my by 11 weeks old. I would just put their paw on it before taking them outside.
All three on my ring it and also ring it for my lab and they ring it to let me know if one of them wants back in.

Hav's are so smart


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara,*



Thumperlove said:


> If you want a good laugh, put it on the "bark" setting! LOL, You will be very entertained with the "search" for the mystery dog! ound: There is a little switch in the speaker plate on the back, I think.
> 
> Bacci??? Is that sweet lil' Bacci??? :hug: Umm.....I don't know, honestly, I introduced the Amazon bell around 12 weeks and she didn't want anything to do with it  Maybe someone else had better luck with it at that age? You could always try it for a week or two and if it isn't helping then put it away for a month or so and try again?
> 
> ...


I will definitely give the bell a try this weekend and see how it goes.

Yes that is sweet lil' Bacci. He is an absolute angel baby and everything we expected, from the RLH to the hugs and kisses and the nipping at our feet. We are so in love with this little guy and spoil him to no end.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think 14 weeks is too young at all! We hung Rufus's bell around that time and he picked it upi really fast! He's 5 months old now and rings consistantly when he needs to potty. :biggrin1: 

Congrats on Gucci catching on! Isn't it great how smart they are?? I love how Rufus comunicates so well!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I just wish she would've caught on before I hung the ribbon bells!  Now, she makes music hopping from one to the other......I should really catch some of her antics on video! 

Rufus is TOO cute!

Kara


----------

